# Lesner Sandbar



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

I have been wanting to wade out to the sandbar at the Lesner Bridge, but have been a bit wary due to the current and the sudden drops in depth. Does anyone have any pointers? My dad said that I should wade out there with someone, but unfortunately I don't know many people that fish.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Lesner sandbar*

The best way to learn is wait until a low tide and look for the rip over the bar then walk out. The better way is weait until soneone else is on the bar and walk out. I would avvise the end of an outgoing tide for your first time. The current can get pretty strong so its always best to be with someone else, which is any time other than high tide or on a windy day. Its not hard, just take your time.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*strange looking*

Sure does look odd when you guys are out there wading right near the boats. Do you keep lead in your waders or what? Keep on catchin' 'em


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Lesner sandbar*

Dirtyhands, some times you wish you were a bit more weighted down but for the most part its just quieter fishing compared to the shoulder to shoulder on the inside. There have been times recently when there were as many on the bar as were on the shore. If the water is high, you do have to watch for waves.


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

try day time first usually can see bottom go with a partner to be safe


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

I have gone out there all the way within casting distance to the bouy six. Its not hard, its a huge sandbar. I normally start about 15 yards away from the bridge and line myself up with Ripple water that meats the calm water. It doesnt suddenly drop off, IT will gradually get deeper. Always wait atleast 2-3 hours of the outgoing till you try and go out. NEVER try during the incoming tide. Its really easy, Just get right behind someone that looks like they no what they're doing and follow them out there.


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Maybe I'll give it a shot this saturday. Maybe I'll even see some of you out there.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

don't forget a PFD...even in the summer i'd suggest you wear one when wading the bar...even if it's just enough to keep your head above water...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll second the PFD. Even if you're a strong swimmer, that water is damn cold and if you're wearing waders forget it. Don't try to be a macho man because you could end up a dead man.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll probably get slammed for this but the problem with wearing a PFD out on that sandbar is that if you do get to the point that you NEED it you are then truely SCREWED. The current out there is extremely strong and if you become bouyant you'll wind up at the first island of the CBBT before you know it.

I fish there a lot and the best way to be safe is to be very careful as you walk out, step slowly and be aware of every step you take. A daytime recon is also a smart idea as you can see the bottom most days. Also know your tides and don't stay out there past low water.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Great Point--*

You folks be careful out there...


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

Talked with some guys there today word is 5 guys got tickets last night for being out there


----------



## harpua (Oct 27, 2006)

*tickets at lesner*

got back from lesner toady. planning on hitting the bar, but was told there were several tickets handed out yest (wed). dude i fished next to same time on tues got popped(sorry I dont know your name). any legal recourse in this? As I remember the sign reads... .dangerous current during changing tides....no swimming or wading. As I read it, it means no wading during _changing tides _I brought this up to a companion whose response was "you might be right but you cant fight city hall". true enough. any thoughts?


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

yeah, It was my feeshin buddies that got them. Technically, your not sopposed to go out there and waid past your knee's. A lot of cops dont care, but a few do. I never worry about it, because it has only happened Like 3 times this year. But the bad thing is the ticket ends up being 110$


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

This is the kind of stuff that brings that reaction from the authorities.
From Tidalfish:
diots on the beach
This is to the person fishing from the BEACH inside Lynhaven last night, if you throw lead at someones boat either be man enough to admit to it or if it was an accident then apologize. The 2 0z lead head missed my face by about 2 inches and smacked off the curtains. If you were trying to be cute because we were in your fishing area it did not work, I dont think you guys have anymore rights to fishing that area then boaters and after this I will do everything possible to screw up that area. So the next time you throw lead and get the reaction you wanted which was me coming down to the beach and cofronting a bunch of idiots please step up to the plate. I am usually very mellow and have no problems but this was ridiculous. I am not hiding behind the internet bmail me and I will give you all my info so we can get together and discuss the issue.
Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

*Boaters*

I dont have a problem with them on the inside of the lesner because if there is a boat in your Desired ''hole'' THen You can move around because there is a lot of room. BUt i absolutly do have a problem when there people on the sandbar (including me) And a boat pulls up at the wooden post. It really gets on my nerves. It is the only good spot to throw and the boaters just cut it off. The other night Me and my father were out there catching stripers, Along with ABout 5 other people and a boat pulls up and cuts us off. He had the nerves to call the cops on us After the fact thats he said he will run us over with the Boat.In short, i DOnt mind it when There is already a boat anchored there, I go find another spot, But when we are there and catching fish and i boat pulls Up, It really works my nerves.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

no boats are supposed to be "out of propelled motion" in the lynnhaven inlet channel anyways unless thy are beached...that is because it is a very busy port for many leisure boats aswell as for the VA PILOTS...people out of motion would be blocking the channel and thus violating this regulation...


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I know it gets on your nerves and it T's me off just as badly. Had some really rude boaters cut us off and one actually did try to run us down. Just got to remember that in the political game, they win. Fight them and close the beach to fishing for everyone. Those type of "fisherman" usually are too unskilled to find and catch fish anyway and soon get bored and move on.


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

We jUst say, "hey, try and run us over, where armed!"


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Play nice or they will lock up the play ground.
Wade out there at night without a PFD?
They might put a butterfly net over your head and get you a rubber room on the funny farm!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

harpua that was me you spoke to, good to meet you, and that's the same thing Rick and everyone else is saying you can't fight them so work/fish with or around them. I heard about the fines that were given out the day before as I was loading up with all my Trout gear and heading out to fish the hole on the outside of the bar. Wasn't worth the hundred dollar fee to see if there were any more Specks to be had so I fished next to the bridge near the beach in calf-high water. Gave up on the Specks after 10-15 min. (because I'd never caught many there) went back to the truck to switch up gear and fish for Stripers. I did manage to find a half dozen schoolies in the 17-19" range that all went back, but I also found a fat 24"er that was invited home for a hot oil bath.  

I guess I'll have to start Yak fishing again to find the Stripers for the rest of the season. Of course some will say that I need a butterfly net to do that also.


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

How are the cops writing tickets to you if you are out on the sandbar. They sure are not coming out there. If they told me to come in I would act like I didnt hear them.If they were waiting for me to come in I would make them wait as long as possible. If they are going to write you I would at least try to catch some fish.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't forget, they have radios and a watercraft.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*riplys*

believe it or not, it's illegal to not do what a officer tell you to do, EVEN if your not doing something illegal, it's called obstrution of justice. Been there, paid for that


----------

